# Array error when PM'ing. (FIXED)



## badkitty (26 Jul 2010)

I just tried to send a pm and it wouldn't go but gave me the error message "Array" instead. It was quite a long pm replying to one I was sent, so I'm wondering if it was just too long? 

I know that Lisa has also had the same problem trying to pm me. 

Also when I tried to save it I got a Fatal error message. 

Have I broken it? 


Just tried again...

Got this message this time:

*Fatal error*: [] operator not supported for strings in */home/cyclechat/public_html/admin/applications/members/modules_public/messaging/send.php* on line *888


*


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the report.

It seems the addition brackets cause the problem (as reported by another board owner) so I've removed them from the script as a temporary fix, but also confirmed to the developers that we're experiencing this issue too.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## badkitty (27 Jul 2010)

Erm not fixed for that one. 
I tried it again and got a different error, which said I'd used too many emoticons!  (actually it was Lisa, and I only added a few.. ) 

Since when did the Emoticon police move in? 

I remember getting half pages of the wretched things from people on the old forum, yet 15 or so seems to have pushed the bounds of taste on this one. 

Anyway, after deleting most of the smilies, it still wouldn't let me send, and gave me some Error about Editing, but I cant remember the exact words. Sorry. 

In the end I cut the pm into two and sent it as two new messages which worked so is no big deal, but I thought it might help. 

Ta Shaun.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

Hmmmm ... sounds like a combination of the edit window closing, and the limit on emoticons being breached.

I've upped the limit of emoticons per post from 30 to 100 ... should give you a bit more scope.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

